# Campagnolo 80th Anniv group coming 2013



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2012/10/campagnolo-preparing-80th-anniversay.html


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

merckxman said:


> ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: Campagnolo Preparing 80th Anniversay Gruppo, 1933-2013


Just as I started saving some money for an EPS-spec frame and EPS groupset ... !!!!!!! :-D

But damn, that 50th anniversary groupset is beautiful. I met an older gentleman who used to run a bike shop and recognized the Campa t-shirt I was wearing. We joked that he needs to make sure his son does well enough in life to deserve to inherit that groupset. Ah ... it's always good to meet Campa co-religionists!


----------



## BikesOfALesserGod (Jul 22, 2012)

Is it going to be like Colnago's response when they were asked how much?


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Got images today of the 80th group see them here on my flickr 

Campagnolo 80th Anniversary Groupset - a set on Flickr

View attachment 275949


----------



## T-Dog (Mar 21, 2008)

I would rather just a standard EPS groupset. Mechanical shifting is dead.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

CliveDS said:


> Got images today of the 80th group see them here on my flickr
> 
> Campagnolo 80th Anniversary Groupset - a set on Flickr


Great pics, thanks for sharing. Any idea of MSRP?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hmmm, how would that look on an old Super Corsa?

Only 2013 sets? That's pretty limited. Bet it's sold out by the end of February.

Mr Crisp must be happy, you know you've "made it" if Campagnolo uses one of your frames for such a prestigious ad!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

That 80th anniversary group would be the perfect match for a 80th anniversary Colnago.


----------



## TopQuark (Aug 9, 2012)

T-Dog said:


> I would rather just a standard EPS groupset. Mechanical shifting is dead.


This could be the last of mechanical. EPS will take you to flat TV zone where there are new significant models every year. Electronics upgrade cycle is rocket fast.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

CliveDS said:


> Got images today of the 80th group see them here on my flickr
> 
> Campagnolo 80th Anniversary Groupset - a set on Flickr
> 
> View attachment 275949


Just came across the Cyclingnews article on this.


If I had the funds to buy the set I wouldn't know what to do with it.

Would I keep it in its' special case and display it on a fire place mantle or would I build an equally rare bike frame with said components and have it on display in the middle of my library (Push the grand piano out of the way!)? Maybe display and use said bike-build like a '59 Strat or a 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO: Have a room of its' own for display and only bring it out to use on special occasions.


Decisions, decisions  .


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

maybe it's too soon to judge, but it just doesn't rub off as special to me. The gold accents (and general shine that comes with the metal make up) on the 50th anniversary set just screamed "exclusive". Same with Dura-Ace's 25th anniversary and Yumeya. 

Carbon and dull texture just...eh.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Ventruck said:


> maybe it's too soon to judge, but it just doesn't rub off as special to me. The gold accents (and general shine that comes with the metal make up) on the 50th anniversary set just screamed "exclusive". Same with Dura-Ace's 25th anniversary and Yumeya.
> 
> Carbon and dull texture just...eh.


Yeah, I see what you mean.


I have to admit, I'm really digging the shifter/hood colors for some reason.


----------



## yoshirama (Oct 18, 2012)

T-Dog said:


> I would rather just a standard EPS groupset. Mechanical shifting is dead.


That groupset is never going to leave the box it came in. It will just sit on the mantelpiece as a family heirloom. Why would you want a EPS device that will have a flat battery after a decade of display?


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

The story behind the bike that the 80th anniv gruppo is hanging on ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: CRISP Titanium & Campagnolo 80th Anniversary Gruppo


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

merckxman said:


> The story behind the bike that the 80th anniv gruppo is hanging on ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: CRISP Titanium & Campagnolo 80th Anniversary Gruppo


: Dreaming:: I would definitely display this beautiful velo in the same room I display my 1962 Ferrari 250 GTO  ! : Dreaming::


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

merckxman said:


> The story behind the bike that the 80th anniv gruppo is hanging on ITALIAN CYCLING JOURNAL: CRISP Titanium & Campagnolo 80th Anniversary Gruppo


BTW; Thanks for sharing the link!

That is one beautiful bike  !


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Some pics of the wheels - they are really stunning.


----------

